
Assume the position: TSA begins new nut-busting pat-downs - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/10/assume-the-position-tsa-begins-new-ball-busting-patdowns.ars
======
konad
I got strip searched on the French -> Swiss border one time. It's more fun
than one imagines. I'd prefer it to a crotch fondling pat-down. I think I
shall demand to strip naked next time I fly to the US.

